# fret polishing on the cheap



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I took a couple hours today and did a bit of work on my guitar. I have not done anything to it for a while and had a set of 10's on it that I got for free. So I decided I would go back to the 11 - 50 set that I liked, and while I was at it, I did a bit of work to the nut and polished up the frets. I am not sure what they charge for this at the store, but I would bet over $100. With the nut work and set ups costing $60 to $75 I bet I saved a couple hundred bucks. This may not be the best way to do it, but it gets the job done nicely and costs very little. 

So I organize 4 grits of sand paper (I get Norton paper from NAPA). The work starts with 400 grit and progresses to 2000 grit. Most of the work is done on the side of the fret, not the top. All by hand. You want to retain a nice shape to the fret, a cross section would look almost like a cathedral arch. Notice the magnifying lenses in the background. They help a lot.











At 600 grit the shine is already beginning to show....2 more grits to go yet.












Once I work through the grits I give it a rub with nev-r-dull for a final polish.










Here is what we are getting rid of. Notice the little black divots where the high E, B, and G string cross the fret. Also notice that most of the work is being done on the side of the fret and not the top.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

We are getting close now, notice that the MAGNETIC pick ups are masked off. We do not want the metal dust getting in there. I have, at times, used the dremel tool with a buffing wheel and polishing compound between the 2000 grit and nev-r-dull at times. It helps a bit, not much, and I debate whether it is a bit more time than it's worth. Plus it is a bit more mess. I didn't this time.










You would think working on guitars would be a nice clean job. Time to clean up before re stringing.










Going with my preferred strings. I would love to try bigger, but even these can be hard to find sometimes.










There we go. Shining like little mirrors. I did a bit of nut work too and took it through the same grits of sandpaper.










So, some intonation and we are ready to go. Let's see....a set up at the shop would be what $60 to $75? The fret polishing would be at least $100 or more, and probably over $30 for a bit of adjusting on the nut. I just saved over $200, but if I were to do it for a living it would be less than that, just because I like doing it. Some would find it tedious. It takes 2 hours give or take a little.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice job! One trick I learned about doing fretwork is that Lee Valley Tools has these microfiber sanding pads that make quick work of the polishing. And because they're a spongy pad they conform to the shape of the fret. Check out the grit sizes, for the price they're an awesome deal especially if you're doing any touch up work on the body finish as well. http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=62127&cat=1,250,43243,43245


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice job. I need to do that on my Godin soon.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Good stuff. Did you need to crown the tops of the frets?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

noman said:


> Good stuff. Did you need to crown the tops of the frets?


I retain a nice crowned cathedral arch by doing most of the work on the sides of the fret instead of the top. I have used marker in the past for ones that needed a lot of work because of leveling them. This job was just a touch up. More of a maintenance thing than anything else. Better to give them a bit of light work on a regular basis than waiting until the job is big IMO. That way your guitar always retains it's feel instead of the drastic change you get from having major work done.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Good tutorial!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I do this (though not quite to this extent) any time I change strings. I love the results of even a quick polish. One time saver, I took a piece of plastic and cut slit out to go over the fret. I just found it a little easier than the tape.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> I do this (though not quite to this extent) any time I change strings. I love the results of even a quick polish. One time saver, I took a piece of plastic and cut slit out to go over the fret. I just found it a little easier than the tape.



Yeah, I have seen those little stainless fret guards at stew-mac, but crap! I can't even afford to pay attention let alone start buying stuff...lol. I may be able to dig up a piece of plastic though. Thanks for the idea! (I think the tape came from the dollar store)


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2014)

I made one out of a thin piece of aluminum. mainly for filling.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Big fan of the 2000 grit from Lee Valley.

I think it's worth noting that, even when you don't damage your frets, if you have guitars hanging around, leaning up against stuff in climatically-challenging spaces, the frets can tarnish, and the tarnish impairs bendability. Polishing your frets feels like getting a new set of strings.

And if you're a cheap bugger, like me, and have too many guitars to keep strung with new strings, the same superfine sandpaper that polishes your frets can also bring back some of the sheen to your unwound strings. NOt the same as buying new, but it turns the clock back a couple of weeks.


----------

